# Connecteur ne fonctionne plus sur mon iPad?!?



## fiatlux (11 Mars 2012)

Soudainement, le connecteur de mon iPad (1e gén. 3G 64 Go) a cessé de fonctionner: pas détecté par iTunes, le camera connection kit ne marche plus et la charge n'est pas initiée...

Si j'éteins l'iPad et le connecte au chargeur ou à l'ordo, il démarre automatiquement (l'iPad détecte donc bien la connexion) mais toujours pas de synchro ni de charge.

L'iPad n'est pas jailbraké, il est en iOS 5.1 (mais j'avais fait des synchros depuis l'upgrade).

Quelque chose à faire avant de visiter le revendeur le plus proche?


----------

